# Phantom toy at rescue



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG, as my 13-year-old would say. Look at this little guy who showed up at our poodle rescue today.










His name is Bottle Cap. He's an 8-lb toy. I'm looking for a companion for our mini, Beau, so I called about him. Turns out he ended up at rescue cause he was too bossy with the owners' 4-lb (!) toy, and since Beau is a lover not a fighter, I don't think he's for us, either. But as an only dog? . . . 

Here's the rescue's site for anyone interested.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

OmG!! He is so darn cute!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He is cute! And I absolutely love phantoms! Wish Penny was ready for another!


----------



## alexis0fdreams (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow Bottle Cap is so cute! It's too bad we can't adopt anymore. Phantoms are really rare here.


----------



## Pugswf (Sep 1, 2010)

What a gorgeous phantom....I'm sure he'll get adopted quickly.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Bottle Cap is the cutest name ever!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So cute and i love the name!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I keep coming back to look at his cute self


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

He is so cute, I saved his picture!!

Can someone tell me, is there any harm to a poodle in leaving the face like Bottle Cap's? My groomer friend said she should remove the hair in front of Lucy's eyes, but Bottle Cap has plenty of hair on his face and I'd like Lucy's like that. Its up to me. My friend did the clipping but she will do anything I want. I just wouldn't want the hair there if it was preventing Lucy seeing or poking in her eyes or something.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Bottle Cap!!! haha! LOVE it! 

And Purely, the groomer was talking about the hair *directly* in in the front corners of the eyes (think of where they get a little 'sleep' or tearing.. that's the spot I'm meaning) but by all means they can have fuzzy faces still with no problems!!!! Just think of all the mix breeds and even pure breeds that have hairy faces!!!! Infact, just think of poodles that only get groomed every few months; THEY get hairy faces too!!! You can see that Bottle Cap still has the hair away from his eyes (he can see out!) so it's no problem at all.


----------

